# Subwoofer in Corner?? works!



## Liber0 (Aug 27, 2011)

After i read some stuff on the harman kardon site about placing subwoofers i bump on something intresting

Almost everybody said subwoofer on the right between the fronts as iseal place

But they throw that away and place it in the corner so that all the frequencies are trown to the sweet spot

I have done that today with my subwoofer it stand in the corner now only 2 inch of the walls

after that i start meausuring with the spl meter

now i have only 1 peak at 31 hz and a litte 3 db dip at 78 Hz

I equalized them with the behringer dsp 1124p

and stunning low bass at al levels of volume!!

Also the same amount of bass at al seats of the HT

It was also very simpel to equalize


Anybody who have tried this?:yikes:


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

You raise a valid point!

Corner placement is a classic subwoofer position, and anyone who has actually read Toole and Olive's papers would know that. And yes, you are correct that many far too quickly dismiss corner loading of the sub - which has the advantage of increasing the effective low frequency output by restricting the energy propagation into a smaller effective volume (more specifically, pi/2 steradians & a Q of 8).

The only real downside: corner placement may stimulate the modal behavior to a greater degree than placing the sub in a null. Thus the real world modal distributions become a real factor, as does the ability to modify listening positions while maintaining a symmetrical orientation with regards to the specular energy (think reflections) above the modal region above ~250 Hz...

But if the room variability (meaning that it is not necessarily rectangular with all massive boundaries and your seating position is not in the center of the room, the modal distribution may not be symmetrically distributed and the placement of the seating position may allow for a listening position that is not in a null (or a peak) and you may indeed appreciate the benefits of corner loading a sub.

Just as with simplistic ideal modal calculators, many generalized rules, and papers, are based upon assumed conditions which are not in many real circumstances, in fact valid. Thus a good reason that measurements trump idealized abstract room calculators.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

SAC said:


> You raise a valid point!
> 
> Corner placement is a classic subwoofer position.


Years ago when the BIC H-100 first hit as a great bargain sub-woofer, I encouraged a friend to pick one up. He called up saying it wasn't really outputting much. I go over and the sub is next to his TV in a big vaulted ceiling room. We start a bass heavy track and with the woofer going I pick it up and start walking it to a corner. All the sudden it's I walked past some threshold and the sub really coupled up to the room. The look on his face was priceless.

He bought me a 6 pack of my fav beverage all for walking 7ft feet


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Single sub corner placement is generally a bad idea, but all rooms are different. It can indeed be the best placement in some cases.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I always get much beter gains/output by placing my subs in corners. Done sub crawls and I still prefer corner location for my subs.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Placing a subwoofer directly in a corner will generally give you three things.

1. Greater efficiency.
2. Lowered distortion.
3. An uneven frequency response.


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Placing a subwoofer directly in a corner will generally give you three things.
> 
> 1. Greater efficiency.
> 2. Lowered distortion.
> 3. An uneven frequency response.


Agree. In my room, an open family room over 8500+ cubic feet with 20' ceilings, corner loading was definitely the loudest, but it sounded a bit boomy, especially in the midrange.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Gorilla83 said:


> Agree. In my room, an open family room over 8500+ cubic feet with 20' ceilings, corner loading was definitely the loudest, but it sounded a bit boomy, especially in the midrange.


The boomy sound comes from the peaks in the response enjoying maximum room gain, whilst nulls dont enjoy much. This uneven result is one negative of corner placement, but it doesnt always happen. Thats why its important to try all possible positions.


----------

